# No modules autoloaded [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I just reconfigured my kernel to use a bunch of modules and listed them in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. On startup, it just zips right through them, failing each one, and ending the module loading process with "autoloaded 0 modules". 

This is pretty standard, I know. I do this frequently. Did I miss something?

----------

## Nephilim666

Are you sure that you have Automatic kernel module loading enabled in your kernel?

```
Symbol: KMOD [=y]                                                                                             

  │ Prompt: Automatic kernel module loading                                                                        

  │   Defined at init/Kconfig:844                                                                                  

  │   Depends on: MODULES                                                                                        

  │   Location:                                                                                                  

  │     -> Enable loadable module support (MODULES [=y])  
```

----------

## audiodef

Yeah, that's it. I thought it was. It was just the top level option I had compiled in - not the last one that actually enables automatic loading. 

Thanks.

----------

## audiodef

Nope. Not solved. 

I just compiled automatic kernel loading into the kernel, and I'm still getting this problem. 

What can I post that would contain relevant info?

----------

## richard.scott

If you've not tried so far, unmerge your kernel source and remove the symlink and any relevant dirs from /usr/src to remove any old remains.

Also, clear down your /root/.ccache folder if your using ccache as a feature in /etc/make.conf

I've seen this problem in the past and doing this enables you to start from scratch.

If your using Genkernel your last good saved kernel config will be located in /etc/kernels and genkernel will use that next time for the next build.

That also means that if you missed something out from your previous build it will also be missed this time round..... perhaps you may need to remove the relevant config file in /etc/kernels before you rebuild?

HTH

Rich.

----------

## ocin

If you are using baselayout und openrc /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 is not used anymore, it is /etc/conf.d/modules now.

----------

## richard.scott

 *most-idiot wrote:*   

> If you are using baselayout und openrc /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 is not used anymore, it is /etc/conf.d/modules now.

 

I've not installed any openrc packages. 

I've just dome an "emerge -uDav" world and updated my baselayout-1 and udev packages  :Sad: 

----------

## audiodef

 *most-idiot wrote:*   

> If you are using baselayout und openrc /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 is not used anymore, it is /etc/conf.d/modules now.

 

How do I know if I'm using baselayout and openrc? When my machine boots up, it doesn't simply not load anything. It attempts to load modules and fails all of them. Does this mean I should use /etc/conf.d/modules, or does this mean I need to fix something else?

I actually think it might be a kernel config problem. I just emerged rc4 and noticed that while ALSA was not checked, "sound card support" was, so maybe that was preventing the sound modules from loading. I'm compiling the rc4 kernel now and will try it without "sound card support" and with it compiled as a module.

----------

## audiodef

I'm going to upgrade baselayout and emerge openrc. 

It says that udev is blocking openrc, though, and emerge says unmerging it could mess up my system. 

Is it ok to unmerge udev as long as I emerge baselayout2 and openrc right away (and of course follow all the instructions in the openrc migration guide)?

----------

## audiodef

I'll answer my own question, after having done it. 

Yes, it's ok as long as you get it all done before rebooting. 

I'm running revdep-rebuild, which wants to re-emerge udev anyway.

----------

## audiodef

Back to the modules autoloading issue: After upgrading baselayout and migrating to OpenRC AND upgrading the kernel to rc4 (and using /etc/conf.d/modules to load modules), it's working fine.

----------

